# misfire - fiat ducato



## Robbo (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I have a Hymer B544 - Fiat Ducato Automatic.On returning from a trip and about 20 miles from home the engine seemed to suddenly loose power. The gearbox semed to be searching for a gear. I managed to limp home. I don't know whether it is the automatic gear box playing up ie a sensor problem.
I tried it again anothe day and reached about 12 miles, the engine performing normally when suddenly the same thing happened again - the gearbob searching up and down for a gear. No warning lights appear. On the way home it seemed to recover.
I am loathe to start a lengthy journey. Is there anyone out there who can shed some light on this problem. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry robbo cant help but a bump might help grab a response


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't help directly, but have you tried asking the Fiat Forum? If you scroll down there's a section for Ducato - which also has a fair few MH-related questions and answers in it.

Hope you manage to get things fixed.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Robbo said:


> Hi
> I have a Hymer B544 - Fiat Ducato Automatic.On returning from a trip and about 20 miles from home the engine seemed to suddenly loose power. The gearbox semed to be searching for a gear. I managed to limp home. I don't know whether it is the automatic gear box playing up ie a sensor problem.
> I tried it again anothe day and reached about 12 miles, the engine performing normally when suddenly the same thing happened again - the gearbob searching up and down for a gear. No warning lights appear. On the way home it seemed to recover.
> I am loathe to start a lengthy journey. Is there anyone out there who can shed some light on this problem. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


Sounds to me as though its a fuel starvation problem though its just a guess without seeing it.

Big Frank


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I may be leading you down the garden path, but I had a very similar problem with my Fiat 2.8 JTD. It is not automatic, but started to misfire like someone was applying the breaks then suddenly it would shoot back off again. This occurred after a long 10 hour journey through France. The management warning light did come on a few times but not always.

On returning to the UK Fiat advised I would need a new ECU. It was under warranty. However after speaking to a friend who is commercial Manager for Mercedes trucks he said he had heard of this problem with fleet Fiat vans.

It's a common problem of high resistance on a connector block located below the glovebox that connects the fly by wire accelerator to right hand drive vehicles.

I had mine chopped and replaced at a cost of £3 and the problem has never returned.

Just a thought that this could be your problem engine not getting the signal to provide fuel.

Hope this is of help

Happy Camping!

Stewart


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Robbo
Might I suggest possible fuel contamination ie water ingress, have you recently filled up with diesel at a dubious filling station, the auto gearbox works off torque, so if the motor5 picks up a misfire, you lose torque, so the gearbox looks for a gear to use, but is confused by the lack of power, so it not neccasarily a gearbox fault but an engine management fault. Try draining a small amount of go- juice from the filter into a glass jar, but keep the engine running at fast tickover or it will introduce air into the system, and then youve got another problem. I got about an egg cup full out of mine. Now it runs as sweet as a nut. hope this helps 
Paul


----------



## Entinbrock (Mar 31, 2008)

*Fiat Ducato 2.8 common rail, Hymer 644g*

I experianced a misfiring whilst on holiday in Spain this year.
After finding a Fiat commercial dealer the problem was diagnosed as simply a loose connector on the injector for No. 1 cylinder, together with a bill for €100.
Two days later, whilst desending a mountain pass, it returned!.
So overalls on, I opened the bonnet & after removing a small cover, I removed the connector & found the contacts inside needed to be bent to make a better connection. Since then the engine has run as sweet as a bird. Hope this helps, Regards Harry


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

My friend at work had the same issue on his 2.8 Fiat Hymer.

Auto electrician sorted it easily enough.

Ben


----------

